# New Tarmac Pro SL



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

08 Record 10
Easton EA90 SLX
Token 975 stem, 120mm
toupe 143 gel
keo
alligator I-link brake cables
token cages, superlight and well priced!
Reynolds assaults
white Fizik tape
either Gold wipperman chain or Record UN chain. Have both, can't decide between bling or function.

The quality of the paint work is very good, the threads of everything is superbe, and it went together like a Patek. 
I'm extremely excited to start riding it this spring. Works too busy now, and i'm a wuss in whether below 40 degrees.

Enjoy


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats. I have been very pleased with mine, thus far. It's so nice, I have to get out and ride it, 40 degree weather notwithstanding.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Corrections:
The threads of everything ARE superbe. And of course weather, not whether. Duh!


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

I may be building up that same frameset in the summer (switching over most of my parts I have now, Sram Red).

What size is that frame?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

58cm w 58.2cm


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it, I have been having a great time on my 09 Pro SL


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> 58cm w 58.2cm


just my size! great look'in bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*weight of Pro SL 09*

Trading in my Cervelo R3 for a Tarmac Pro SL (not S-works) due to team sponsor. Curious how much this frame is gonna set me back on weight (being a climber). Anybody got specs on weight of the frame/frameset? Anybody weigh their's? Thanks.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

bmax119 said:


> Trading in my Cervelo R3 for a Tarmac Pro SL (not S-works) due to team sponsor. Curious how much this frame is gonna set me back on weight (being a climber). Anybody got specs on weight of the frame/frameset? Anybody weigh their's? Thanks.


Some info 1/2-way down the Specialized forum webpage:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=157784


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Maiden voyage today! Weather in NJ is great!
The bike is wonderfully taught feel, not harsh, really stiff, takes little effort to hold a pencil straight line and corners extremely well. The weight is dramatically lower than my steel fondriest, and is ever apparent. 
The record10 with I-link cables really improves braking power and modulation, even w CF wheels. The wipperman chain is silent,smoother, faster shifting (front AND rear) than my american classic cassette with sram 1090r chain. 
The token/easton stem/bar are perfect (uberlight), and feel more ridgid than fsa setup on the fondi. Splurging on EA90SLX bars was worth it. Great bend. 
The fit is spot on. 
All cliches to describe cornering, perfect fit, acceleration, stiffness, muted roadbuzz, instant shifting, powerful brakes and a perfectly silent drivetrain apply. I could NOT be happier with this bike and look forward to more miles and happier riding. 
The 10r HMCF rather than 11r HMCF which sacrifices a couple hundred grams were easily made up using lighter parts for far less money. The level of craftsmanship/paint and finishing smooth threads etc on this frameset couldn't be better, and is 10 out of 10.
Its painfully clear that made in asia is no compromise whatsoever. The other bikes I considered (supersix/madone) are just no way worth another 1000-1500 dollars. 
In three years, I'll go for an EPS, Prince, storck, Parlee or Look.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Congrats!!! Sounds like you are Specialized! Enjoy the ride


----------

